
The startup I would invest in tomorrow if it existed - drm237
http://www.scrollinondubs.com/2008/02/01/the-startup-i-would-invest-in/
======
vlad
I'm sure many of us have thought of this before but don't see a point in
attempting any new idea until one can find other programmers and getting
investment behind it. Otherwise, no matter how good you are, you're just one
guy wherever you are trying to compete with a few other groups of people who
are funded in Silicon Valley. Anybody else thinking like this? There are tons
of good ideas like this out there, but ideas aren't as important as getting a
team together from the beginning.

------
brlewis
Smart guy, but he may be too late. I don't think friendfeed is looking for
investment.

~~~
tx
Do you really believe that by "Trillian of Social Networks" he meant something
as trivial as an RSS feed of updates?

I have been at "RSS startup". The problem with RSS feeds is that sites
(sources) are smart and are using them to BRING visitors back, not to give
them away into your favorite RSS reader. _A content owner is always a king_.
You want to own a content, not a pipe.

Sean is talking about building a service that liberates you from visiting
MySpace/Facebook/Orcut _completely_. Needless to say, Facebook won't be happy
about such thing and almost certainly won't allow it.

~~~
brlewis
Google search is a pipe. It's doing well.

From your "RSS startup" comment I don't think you understand friendfeed. The
main reason to go to myspace/facebook/orkut is to waste time looking at your
friends' activity. With friendfeed you can do that in one place.

For example:

<http://friendfeed.com/paul>

Facebook can decide they "won't allow it" and be left out in the cold.

